# Paphiopedilum thaianum - 2012



## poozcard (Apr 4, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Spaph (Apr 4, 2012)

Fantastic! I love this species, great growing


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow Its tiny. Was it planted on plain hydroton or was it just top dressing? I always see brachies top dressed with either limestone chips, stone or some kind of rock. What is the reasoning behind this?


----------



## poozcard (Apr 4, 2012)

Stone topping is just for make the plant tight while watering
Otherwise, the new roots will be damaged


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, That makes sense.


----------



## poozcard (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! What is leafspan of the plant?

How big is the flower? I can't tell what form of currency that coin is?

Paphman910


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2012)

so very nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice! 



> I can't tell what form of currency that coin is?



I think that's a Thai baht...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2012)

The fingernail is a pretty good indicator, also.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2012)

It is tiny! Nice display you have. Is that you Poozcard??


----------



## poozcard (Apr 5, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> It is tiny! Nice display you have. Is that you Poozcard??



Haha
Sorry, No, it was not me.
I am just a young boy still

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice! Based on your photos, I have a few that might be flowering size by the fall. What a neat little species.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a great set of photos! I wish mine would bloom.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 5, 2012)

From the looks of it the flowers are about 25mm in size since the coin is about 20mm in diameter!

Paphman910


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome paph! Too bad it's a warm grower


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2012)

It's like a little gang of thaianum. Really cool.:clap:


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2012)

Really cool and beautiful whites! I love 'em.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Great set of blooms!


----------



## poozcard (Apr 6, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> From the looks of it the flowers are about 25mm in size since the coin is about 20mm in diameter!
> 
> Paphman910




Correct!
The coin dia = 20mm
Hopefully, it might be a dwarf form of a dwarf species


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2012)

Very lovely plants and flowers! The smaller the better.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2012)

Great display of P. thaianum !


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2012)

Very, very beautiful!!!!!


----------

